# Estrelas - RARE in the US



## MargaretM (Jun 14, 2013)

We currently have a litter of Estrela Mountain Dogs.

Wonderful guard and family dog. We own a goat dairy and the Estrela's love the goats, kids and even the chickens. Trained and they will guard your flock but still be friendly enough to play with the kids. We estimate under 200 Estrelas are in the United States. In Portugal and other parts of Europe they are very common. Visit our website for more information

More pictures and info on our website. http://beechtreeranchkennel.com


Bella by Beech Tree Ranch, on Flickr



Estrela Mountain Dog Puppies - 7 weeks old by Beech Tree Ranch, on Flickr


----------



## MargaretM (Jun 14, 2013)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/beechtreeranch/7482912318/" title="Bella by Beech Tree Ranch, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7274/7482912318_c0130e390f_n.jpg" width="320" height="254" alt="Bella"></a>


Bella by Beech Tree Ranch, on Flickr


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Love the look of that dog! Nice you've brought one of the rare breeds to America. (I purchased a Bulgarian Karakachan, which is another rare LGD, only about 700 in world of this breed. Can see my Karakachan in this forum if want to.) Will certainly be visiting your website to see how those dogs are doing in America. Thanks for letting us know about them.


----------

